# My town of TYCHY



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*TYCHY *is definitely not among the most exciting, or prettiest towns on Earth, but still it's MY town - the town where I was born, the town where I grew up, and the town where I live now.

http://i.imgur.com/eeHSxpN.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/U5X8KsR.jpg[IMG][/CENTER]​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Tychy Town Hall.

http://i.imgur.com/5315b9j.jpg[IMG]

My car. You can expect to see it A LOT in this thread. :)
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/phNZ6IH.jpgIMG]

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/zxHNeeb.jpgIMG]

A view from my apartment.
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/iMBz5hZ.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photos from Tychy


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

April 5, 2016


















*Katyn Memorial*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

August 5, 2015. *Polish Army Day in Tychy.* 

Polish cavalry and Hussars.

Cavalry by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


Hussars by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


Humvee by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to explore Tychy trough your photos.


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Interesting, looking forward to more photos from your hometown.:cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice to have a Polish thread here!

Would you be so kind to translate the inscription of the Katyn Memorial
into Englisch, Kamil? Thank you very much!


----------



## Tintin72 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice historical reconstitution  
I like the contrast between horses (old army) and Humvee


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments.



yansa said:


> Nice to have a Polish thread here!
> 
> Would you be so kind to translate the inscription of the Katyn Memorial
> into Englisch, Kamil? Thank you very much!



_In memory of the officers of the Polish Army and the Border Protection Corps, the policemen and the civil servants of the Republic of Poland 
murdered by the Soviet NKVD forces
in Khatyn, Kharkiv, Tver-Kalinin and many other places of the massacre 
in 1940._​


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pics of this city I never heard about before, how many inhabitants?
When only looking at the first pictures I first thought it was in the USA, probably because of your car. :lol:
The fourth pic definately revealed it was not.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Great pics of this city I never heard about before, how many inhabitants?
> When only looking at the first pictures I first thought it was in the USA, probably because of your car. :lol:
> The fourth pic definately revealed it was not.


I know, I know, Tychy is not the most famous town in the world.  A regular foreigner can probably associate the town only with the brand "Tyskie" (beer). 
The current population of the town is around 130,000.

I guess, my car makes this town look a BIT less dull.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

April 5, 2016.

*Bl. Caroline Church*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

KamZolt said:


> Thank you for all the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dobry wieczór, Kamil!
Thank you very much for translating!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pictures. A lot of post war architecture. I guess the city was damaged hard in the Second World War?


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Nice pictures. A lot of post war architecture. I guess the city was damaged hard in the Second World War?


That's not the case. The population of Tychy before the outburst of the II World War was merely 11,000. That does not mean the town didn't suffer some damage during the war. As a part of the Province of Upper Silesia (German: Provinz Oberschlesien), Tychy was annexed by Nazi Germany in 1939, and then libarated on January 28, 1945. 

Since 1950 Tychy has grown rapidly as a result of post-war communist planning policies. No wonder then, there are so many commie blocks here...


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

The graffiti says, 'SPORTING TYCHY'. Being in Tychy one has the opportunity to attend football games, hockey games, basketball games, volleyball games, futsal games, or even (American) football games.

April 11, 2016.

























GKS stands for Gorniczy Klub Sportowy (Miners Sporting Club)


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*Football stadium*.
March 29, 2016.

GKS Tychy Stadium by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


The Stadium + My Car by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​
A bus stop at the stadium.
April 11, 2016.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*Grand openinig of the GKS Tychy stadium.*

July 17, 2015.







GKS Tychy vs 1.FC Köln game, which started few hours after the official opening of the stadium. The final score was 1-0 to the German team.


My TICKET by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​
July 18, 2015.

GKS TYCHY vs 1.FC KOLN_pic1 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


GKS TYCHY vs 1.FC KOLN by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


GKS TYCHY vs 1.FC KOLN by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ What is capacity of the football stadium? It looks nice.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Skopje/Скопје;132139818 said:


> ^^ What is capacity of the football stadium? It looks nice.


The stadium holds 15,300 people.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*Hockey Stadium*

April 3, 2016.
Hockey Stadium by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​
July 28, 2015. 
Friendly game between GKS Tychy (2015 PLH Champions) vs Shakhtar Soligorsk (2015 Belarus Extraliga Champions) 3-2. 


GKS Tychy vs Shakhtar Soligorsk by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


GKS Tychy vs Shakhtar Soligorsk 2 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


GKS Tychy vs Shakhtar Soligorsk 3 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


GKS Tychy vs Shakhtar Soligorsk 1 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​
GKS Tychy Hall of Fame:
- *Henryk Gruth*.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henryk_Gruth

- *Mariusz Czerkawski*.
745 games in the NHL (245 goals, 220 assists).
Picked for the NHL All-Star Game in 2000.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariusz_Czerkawski

- *Krystian Woznica*.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I like your sense of humour, Kamil. 
It's a nice idea to use the own car as foreground for many of the pics. ;-)

By the way I'm a fan of the second pic of this last set! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tychy


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

yansa said:


> I like your sense of humour, Kamil.


Thanks. I take it that you are not being sarcastic. [Sheldon Cooper's face] 



yansa said:


> It's a nice idea to use the own car as foreground for many of the pics. ;-)


Well, I like my car, plus it helps me in adding some flavor to my pictures (of a fugly for the most part town). 



yansa said:


> By the way I'm a fan of the second pic of this last set! kay:


When I first saw it, I was like, 'oh my God, what the hell is this?' but after a few minutes of editing it didn't look that bad.


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice updates, thanks!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

KamZolt said:


> Thanks. I take it that you are not being sarcastic. [Sheldon Cooper's face]


No, Kamil, I didn't mean this sarcastic. I really find it a nice idea
to present pictures of one's home town with the own car like a red
thread running through. It's originally and witty. 





KamZolt said:


> When I first saw it, I was like, 'oh my God, what the hell is this?' but after a few minutes of editing it didn't look that bad.


The effect is like "frozen speed", if you understand what I mean. ;-)
A very good sports pic! kay:

Waiting to see more Tychy (& car! ;-)-pics! :cheers:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*Basketball arena.
*
April 5, 2016







October 3, 2015
GKS Tychy vs Legia Warsaw game. (Polish Basketball League - Division 1). 
The gathered fans got a chance to see Cezary Trybanski (#15) on a basketball court. Trybanski is among VERY few Polish players who have made it to the NBA. 










GKS vs Legia by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


GKS vs Legia  by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

it's nice to see some places like your city which is seldomly seen here.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

*Falcons Field*, home to the Tychy Falcons (PLFA1 - Polish League of American Football division 1). Not really a stadium, just a field. 

June 20, 2015
Tychy Falcons vs Tytani Lublin 41-0.

FALCONS vs TYTANI 1 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


FALCONS vs TYTANI 3 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


FALCONS vs TYTANI 2 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

April 24, 2016. 
(PLFA1) *Tychy Falcons vs Gliwice Lions* 73-14

Falcons vs Lions  by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


Falcons vs Lions by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


Falcons vs Lions  by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


Falcons vs Lions by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

April 22, 2016.
45th Anniversary of GKS Tychy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Tychy


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I miss your car. ;-)


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Here are two more pictures of it. 

April 3, 2016.
One of the most popular retail chains in Poland.
http://i.imgur.com/4cFdSu2.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/8rXxXsA.jpg[IMG][/CENTER]​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

We are still in Tychy. 

April 12, 2016.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Czesc! 

What type of car is it? Has an interesting shape.
I'm not the car expert, therefore I have to ask. ;-)

Gospoda means restaurant?

You would not believe, what music I hear from time to time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMh3QUQ41PI&nohtml5=False



Try to refresh my knowledge in Polish (learned autodidactic)...

I find it interesting to get impressions of a not so well known Polish town. kay:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice and I particularly like your sports shots specially the hockey.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

yansa said:


> Czesc!


Czesc! 



yansa said:


> What type of car is it? Has an interesting shape.
> I'm not the car expert, therefore I have to ask. ;-)


It's a coupe - Cougar (V6 3.8L).



yansa said:


> Gospoda means restaurant?


You are correct.



yansa said:


> You would not believe, what music I hear from time to time:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMh3QUQ41PI&nohtml5=False


Not my kind of music. 



yansa said:


> Try to refresh my knowledge in Polish (learned autodidactic)...


Do you have by any chance Polish roots?


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

A better part of town.

April 22, 2016.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

September 17, 2014.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Zolt! kay:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the pics of the brewery. Tyskie is a great beer, IMO. I always associate Tychy as the home of former NHL player Krzysztof Oliwa. He was an absolute goon.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Fire Station.

May 24, 2016.

TYCHY - FS - 01 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


TYCHY - FS - 02 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​
Police Station.

May 11, 2016.

TYCHY - PD - 01 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr


TYCHY - PD - 02 by Kamil Zoltowski, on Flickr​


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

June 01, 2016.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Kamil! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new updates from Tychy


----------

